# Stirling Engines



## Mike N (Nov 10, 2008)

I just completed a couple of Jerry Howell's Stirling Hot Air Engines. It is called a "Mizer".
The plans were great! These little engines will run from the heat of your hand. If you set it on a hot coffee cup it will run about 120 RPM. If you set it on a few ice cubes it will run backwards. A lot of small pieces to make. A few 0-80 holes to tap, the largest threads are 2-56.
http://www.jerry-howell.com/


----------



## SignalFailure (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice Mike! Any bigger pics/build info/video ?


----------



## dparker (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike: Yes, definitely, more info and pictures! I have a few pieces made but the small pieces have me scared. The 0-80 tapping is not something I'm comfortable with. This engine fascinates me and I have had the kit for 10 years of more but always seem to gravitate to something a little larger out of fear.
Thank you for showing it and I hope to be able to read some tips and see how you did some of the pieces, maybe even pictures of setups if you took any. One question I have been thinking about is, what kind of glue is used with the foam displacer to the rod so as not to dissolve the foam. I destroyed my Son's rocket when he was in Cub Scouts with the wrong kind of glue and paint, so I am nervous about that among many other things.
Looking forward to any information you may share with us.
don


----------



## wareagle (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice twin Sterlings there! Any video??

I am considering making a pair of those for gifts next year and a third for my better half, but we'll see if I have enough time on my plate to get it done!


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice Mike. I had made a half sized Miser a few years back and gave it to my Dad for his birthday. I am not one to make multiples of an engine as a rule, but this design has to be one of my favorites so a year or so later I did make another for myself. Currently I am working on Jerry's Mini-sterling fan as I think it will make an equally nice conversation piece. Thanks for posting the pics!

Regards,
Bill


----------

